
Lucy in the sky with doctors - anythingnonidin
http://www.bostonglobe.com/ideas/2017/10/14/lucy-sky-with-doctors/On92CQWm0YCQNeHL9tGJBM/story.html
======
anythingnonidin
If you’re looking for things to support, MAPS and Heffter are great, and for a
smaller project with less funding needed, the MDMA movie is may be an
excellent project to support:
[https://donate.mdmathemovie.com/en/campaigns/TTTR4Li6j7oskQM...](https://donate.mdmathemovie.com/en/campaigns/TTTR4Li6j7oskQMGJ)

